# the Perfect Halloween Bike



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Or any day for that matter.
Ive always wanted a bike, and now, Ive found my dream bike. Although the pointy spine might be a problem in an accident.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

sweet!!! I had a Halloween orange Fatboy for a while before it became a low priority on the list of bills.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

That first one was on ebay not to long ago and the guy wanted around 60k for it. That is one sweet bike


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Now that's a bike! Orange County who?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

*drooooollllsssss*


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm learning to ride right now on my hubby's Harley and I'm planning on showing him this thread!! "Hey honey, I found the bike I want"
hahaha a girls gotta have a dream.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like he's you know.....to that skeleton.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I thought that too, Doc and decided not to say it! LOL


----------

